# Pet deposit for aquarium?



## SmallFry (Sep 25, 2010)

This is sort of an off-the-wall kind of question, but I was wondering how many of you had to get landlord approval and pay a pet deposit in order to have an aquarium? 

I do not currently have an aquarium of any sort - just moved and thinking of setting one up.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, SmallFry. It's been a very long time since I was in a "renting" situation but I never had to put up deposits for any tanks, only dogs and cats.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

You need to read your lease to see if there's any requirement to seek permission or any clause that prohibits tanks or says that you'll need to pay an additional pet bond.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

IME with realtors and renting, they do not considder fish to be pets. Just have renters insurance


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

If anything they might limit the size of the tank you can have depending on which floor you're on. Some of those big boys can get really heavy.


----------



## SmallFry (Sep 25, 2010)

I was just wondering because my lease prohibits all pets -including fish- unless approved in writing (there are lots of dogs here, so they obviously do approve pets). Just wondering if fish normally require the additional pet deposit - seems like requiring a deposit for a Betta would be ridiculous. I'm not getting a betta though.... I guess the easiest thing to do would be to ask the apartment manager 

The only thing I can think of is in case of tank leakage...or an amphibious devil fish that jumps out of the tank at night to chew the drywall and pee on the carpets.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah, being in an apartment complex changes things.

I've never had to pay extra for my fish tanks. I let them know up front that I have "tanks". They never ask how many or how big. But I don't rent apartments, so I don't know about that.


----------



## SmallFry (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha. Ideally I wouldn't rent in an apartment either, but I only graduated college 4 months ago and then moved 1,200 miles from home....so my options were limited. I like my new job though!

It looks like I will have to wait a few weeks for an aquarium anyway - furnishing an apartment takes a chunk out of the old bank account :shock:


I really want to do something 30-40gal with dwarf rainbow fish though (planted). We shall see....


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

i used to rent in a complex and they only asked that i never had a tank over 75g and anything over 55g that i have insurance. i dont think your place would ask for a depo for a small tank but a large one (100g or more) i would expect them to as water damage can get pricey to clean and fix.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

smallfry said:


> the only thing i can think of is in case of tank leakage...or an amphibious devil fish that jumps out of the tank at night to chew the drywall and pee on the carpets.


lol


----------

